# Myrtle Beach State Park



## davidh7863 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all. I am new to this site, and fairly new to the Myrtle Beach area, having moved here in Nov. With a SC State Park pass, is there an additional daily fee to fish from the pier in the MB State Park? Also, is that also the case at Huntington State Park? The way I read it one can fish from the surf with the entrance pass, but not sure about the pier. 

Thanks


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to the site...I fished mb state park a few years now...Yes there is a fishing fee to fish the pier..its atleast 6.50...huntington state park doesn't have a pier...If you are disabled or a senior a season pass for mbsp pier is 52.00 if not it is 106.00:fishing: It is free to fish the surf in any park or strand beach


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You can fish from the surf at either one with the pass, but at the MBSP there's an additional $5 charge to fish the pier from what I've heard. I would try the jetties at Huntington Beach.


----------



## davidh7863 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I was reading about the jetties at Huntington, and yes, I think I will check them them out. Sounds like a good spot.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Jetties...nuff said


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

davidh7863 said:


> Thanks for the info. I was reading about the jetties at Huntington, and yes, I think I will check them them out. Sounds like a good spot.


I'm old but, I will tell you what we can meet at Huntington, I will let you put your stuff on my cart if you will pull it there and back


----------



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

So Huntington is good for surf ? My family have the pass and we been using it and we did not wanted to get it untill may when is due. Went to Pawley Island today and somebody was surffishing but he did not catch any. He said that fishing is almost here and he lives two houses from the beach.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

huntington surf is flat(like most of sc surf), but the jetty is a fish magnet(never gets crowded), set out a dozen rods if u want(doubt u could handle that,carrying all the way to the jetty).fish caught at jetty include bluefish, flounder, sheepshead(i dont do this myself but seen ppl successfully catch up to a dozen in less than an hour), Spanish mackerel, trout(spotted seatrout and weakfish), red drum, spot, and croaker.


----------

